# Premier Booking Service - UKBA



## bruceC (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

First time on here so apologies if I cock anything up. I am trying to book an appointment using the premier service for SET (O). But it just gives me the document to print out but no way of doing the face to face appointment. is this correct? 

I did go to a different part of the same site which let me look for available appointments but there wasn't a single appointment available for the next 3 months (which is as far as it lets you go) - is this normal? I tried this for all offices just in case.

Can anyone else get this section to work right now?


----------



## emywasabi (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello Bruce,
I too tried to book a premier service appointment online, and there wasn't anything available for the next 3 months in any of their locations. Just wondering if you have managed to book an appointment online since your posting?


----------



## bruceC (Aug 6, 2012)

emywasabi said:


> Hello Bruce,
> I too tried to book a premier service appointment online, and there wasn't anything available for the next 3 months in any of their locations. Just wondering if you have managed to book an appointment online since your posting?


Hey there,

I havent had any luck yet. I got through the lady on the phone after like 20 attempts. All the slots until mid Sep are gone. Even though the site says u can book till Nov they actually havent released these appointments yet and you have to keep trying!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bruceC said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I havent had any luck yet. I got through the lady on the phone after like 20 attempts. All the slots until mid Sep are gone. Even though the site says u can book till Nov they actually havent released these appointments yet and you have to keep trying!


New slots are usually released 6 weeks in advance at midnight, but they are taken very quickly. I suggest you stay up late and keep refreshing. 
A lot of slots are reserved to immigration advisors registered with UKBA and not released to the general public, and if you are desperate for premium service, going through one will be an option, though it will cost you extra.


----------



## bruceC (Aug 6, 2012)

Joppa said:


> New slots are usually released 6 weeks in advance at midnight, but they are taken very quickly. I suggest you stay up late and keep refreshing.
> A lot of slots are reserved to immigration advisors registered with UKBA and not released to the general public, and if you are desperate for premium service, going through one will be an option, though it will cost you extra.


Thanks for this advice - do you know the name of an immigration advisor that would keep one of these slots? My work is paying for the same day thing so i just need to make sure i get a slot!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bruceC said:


> Thanks for this advice - do you know the name of an immigration advisor that would keep one of these slots? My work is paying for the same day thing so i just need to make sure i get a slot!!!


They would be among those regulated by the Office of Immigration Services Commissioner (OISC), whose list of 'for profit' advisers is at Register of for Profit Regulated Immigration Advisers: The Office of the Immigration Services Commissioner
Not all of them can secure a slot for premium service, but most will.


----------



## Rhettski (Sep 14, 2012)

Some tips from someone who successfully booked a PEO appointment (which I attended yesterday):

Make sure you've registered and have logged in and done a search so you know what to expect.
Log in just before midnight.
Make sure you select the correct date range - it lets you put in dates more than 42 days in the future, but I think if you do this you will not see any appointments, even if they are available within the 42 day period.
Keep trying if it crashes, I got mine at 12.06am after about 5-6 crashes and re-logging in.

It does work! Eventually I got in and had a choice of 3 appointments on the 42nd day at my chosen office, 9.30, 10.30, 11.30am. So likely no one else had got one yet. I am presuming the afternoon slots are probably not available for SET/FLR etc, as it is very unlikely that the application can be processed the same day. My FLR(M) application took them from 9.30 until 2.30 to process, and (I believe) it was a very simple application (they close at 4pm).

cheers
Rhett


----------



## kiwitagi (May 20, 2012)

Hi Rhettski

*Congrats* on your PEO appt and thanks for the tips. I have been trying to figure out how to count the "42 days in the future" bit and am driving myself crazy!! Can you help me out at all to aid my thinking?

_For example if I try tonight (Thurs 2nd Nov) after midnight UK time (ie technically Fri 3rd Nov in the morning) , is the date range to the 13th December or the 14th December?_ My confusion is due to whether or not to count the current day (albeit in the early hours) of the morning I am trying to book the appointment on the UKBA site, or not. 

Again, congrats!


----------



## syedshah (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi,
i got the appointment after few tries at nearly 9 pm. so it's not necessary that you would get it only at midnight. there is one thing i understand is when you try to book the appointment for more then 1 person i mean for the whole family ( i have 3 dependants as well) then you won't get it but for one person it is not that difficult if you try on different timings of the day your chances are bright.
I wanted to book for the whole family and wasn't lucky.....it just came into my mind to check what happens if i book for one person and i got the date ,there were other timings availabe as well , WHEN i knew there is time n date available i tried to book for all of us but it showed no booking available ,,,....... seems funny..... 
still not sure what to do !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

syedshah said:


> Hi,
> i got the appointment after few tries at nearly 9 pm. so it's not necessary that you would get it only at midnight. there is one thing i understand is when you try to book the appointment for more then 1 person i mean for the whole family ( i have 3 dependants as well) then you won't get it but for one person it is not that difficult if you try on different timings of the day your chances are bright.
> I wanted to book for the whole family and wasn't lucky.....it just came into my mind to check what happens if i book for one person and i got the date ,there were other timings availabe as well , WHEN i knew there is time n date available i tried to book for all of us but it showed no booking available ,,,....... seems funny.....
> still not sure what to do !


There is no special way of booking a family appointment. They are very scarce and often nothing is available. You just have to persevere until a slot becomes bookable and grab it before it goes. You may find asking an advisor just to book an appointment but without full representation service may be the only way, and they find it difficult too.


----------

